# helmet mounted 3 axis gimble stabilizer



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like a neck injury waiting to happen.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

That's gonna be one expensive edge catch.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

speedjason said:


> That's gonna be one expensive edge catch.


it comes with handle as well not just helmet mount
helmet mount is one of many ways to use it.
can attach to other gopro mounts


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Saw that. Hope it works better than their initial products (remote controls with a touchscreen or using the LCD backpac) which were good ideas but lacking in execution.


----------

